# Crazy ideal for n-scale



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Since I'm having to downsize yet again. My main objective is to have a layout that I can sit back and watch the trains roll. I want tunnels, bridges, hopefully a river. Since I only have 3x6 to work with, Ho is out of the question, although that's all I have. The crazy train voices in my head said to look at the old Atlas "Granite Gorge & Northern" adapted over to N-scale. My practical said just do the Atlas N-17 Scenic & Relaxed. Leave off all passing tracks and sidings, Put in a mountain on the yard side so I'll have a reason for a tunnel. Any thoughts good or bad would be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

If you just want to watch the trains run why not build the Scenic & Relaxed but double track it so you can watch 2 trains running. I find 2 trains far more interesting than 1. Do you want some industrial siding so you can switch a car or two once in a while?

If I were designing such a layout for myself I would have a double track mainline with no switches (2 separate tracks) and an elevated double track mainline also with no switches. That would allow 4 trains to run and give lots of room for tunnels, bridges and scenery.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The plan of Country Joe sounds like a good plan with one or two levels.
You might be able to do some crossovers on the lower level but I again
agree with C.J. that a few sidings might give you something to do if you
get tired of watching trains go around.
Removable scenery on same size bases could also be used to change
the scene to be able to keep your interest. One week trains could run 
through the city. Then through the country. Forests, mines, factories,
oh, you get the idea.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The GG&N is one of the tougher Atlas plans to actually make run well due to the tight curves and severe grades in combination. Scaling in half for N will probably still have the same issues. Your frame work and track laying will have to be very good. My HO expanded version is 6 x 11 (http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852) so your 3 x 6 is doable. A 2.5 x 4.5 half scale N is going to be tough which would be the same as the original Atlas sized for N.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I've always liked the Scenic and Relaxed layout. I'm looking at expense for switching from HO to N scale. considering this will be my first attempt at n-scale.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

It looks like the Scenic & Relaxed has a point where it crosses over itself, so you would have an excuse for mountains anyway. Instead of doing a true double-mainline, why not have a second track that stays on the bottom level and goes underneath the raised portions of the other line (thus providing tunnels with purpose)?

Another thing to consider -- I've seen other layouts which have an apparent double-loop like this one has, however they cross over so the train travels in opposite directions on each loop. There's no *actual* crossover or reverse-loops, it's just a single line that wanders back and forth across the available space, giving more visual interest than a line that continually goes around in the same direction.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I like the idea of the line coming back from the opposite direction. Think I'll play around on pen and paper (old school) and see what comes up that'll work.


Shdwdrgn said:


> It looks like the Scenic & Relaxed has a point where it crosses over itself, so you would have an excuse for mountains anyway. Instead of doing a true double-mainline, why not have a second track that stays on the bottom level and goes underneath the raised portions of the other line (thus providing tunnels with purpose)?
> 
> Another thing to consider -- I've seen other layouts which have an apparent double-loop like this one has, however they cross over so the train travels in opposite directions on each loop. There's no *actual* crossover or reverse-loops, it's just a single line that wanders back and forth across the available space, giving more visual interest than a line that continually goes around in the same direction.


----------

